# The other half of my family :)



## Mikky (Sep 15, 2013)

So quickly before I post the pictures - I live on a property, the animals all have plenty of room to roam and do what they please (within reason). Just had experiences where people go on "Having that many animals is cruel blablabla". I live with my partner who has just transferred from veterinary science (had worked as a vet nurse/assistant until a year ago) into 'human' medicine and as a result we have landed quiet a number of random animals which would have been put to sleep if not taken in. 

So quickly, 








4 of our 5 ducks, 3 of these are domestic breeds- 2 indian runners (white and black), and a Muscovy (blue), the brown duck was handed in as wild with a broken wing as a duckling. We tried to release him 6months ago but by that afternoon he had found his way back home.









Albie, my OTT TB. Had him for nearly 4 years.









Tully(QH)/Lacy(Chestnut QH)/Murphy (Shetty) 









Peanut, my upcoming eventer, also an OTT TB.









Blaze with Albie, he's a newbie, he's sporting hot pink bandages and purple spray on wounds all over him, it's unclear on what happened as the past owner was very vauge however we believe it was human inflicted. He's very timid, but Albie's helping us get him more friendly. 









^The cats/their play corner (trying to cut down on photos here haha)









^The two boys, Skittles (little) and Lochie 

Sorry if some of the photos are massive :/

So yea, that's me


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I can't really tellin the pictures about the others but the cats look like they're in heaven!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Your animals are adorable<33


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww lovely pics!!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Your animals are adorable  Love the black horse I like black what can I say.


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 10, 2013)

So nice sharing....i liked your effort.....!


----------

